# Quality of Santa Fe saddles?



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

My daughter's selling her Crates show saddle (like new) for $1000, or trade for an equivalent barrel saddle. I listed Crates, Martin, Triple Creek in the ad as options. My daughter's mare is extremely picky and those 3 brands have been known to fit her well and not cause her pain. 

Is a Santa Fe saddle equivalent? She's asking $600 for the saddle so I would do a trade plus some cash, but I don't know anything about the brand to know if they're equivalent. We currently have a Crates barrel saddle that's a little big for my daughter and we all love to ride in it. I'd prefer to stick with something very equivalent to a Crates saddle.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Santa Fe saddles....VERY low end. I would look for something else.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

GotaDunQH said:


> Santa Fe saddles....VERY low end. I would look for something else.


 
I emailed the gal back and told her no. My daughter's horse is quite picky so I think we'll stick to a Crates saddle for her since that's what fits best.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Fowl Play said:


> I emailed the gal back and told her no. My daughter's horse is quite picky so I think we'll stick to a Crates saddle for her since that's what fits best.


Good and wise choice!


----------

